# Satin Balls



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Wasn't there a thread on Satin Balls here a couple years ago? If so, I can't find it anymore.

Zeus is just over 2 years old now and he gets satin balls every day with his dry food. His coat is beautiful, full and shines in the sun light. People comment on him all the time. We figured it had to be due to his diet.

Isis is starting to get small amounts of satin balls in here food too and her coat is really starting to fill in. It's starting to shine too.

So, anyone else still using the satin ball recipe?

Jon.


----------



## Traveltmrn (Mar 7, 2009)

I only use it on severly underweight dogs that are adults. But that is with giant breeds. Don't want them to gain too much weight too fast.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you cook them or feed raw? I've read that they can be fed either way, but have never come across cooking instructions. My mom is not a fan of feeding raw bug has just adopted an underweight GSD, I thought I might give her the recipe.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

feed raw, never heard of cooking them, lol


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

So what is the recipie? I'd love to know.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've made this one, adds weight in a few days:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=697030&page=1#Post697030

Here's another recipe (I've never done this one

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs.html


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

BrennasMom said:


> Do you cook them or feed raw? I've read that they can be fed either way, but have never come across cooking instructions. My mom is not a fan of feeding raw bug has just adopted an underweight GSD, I thought I might give her the recipe.


We cook our satin balls but I know the recipe is written to be raw. Of course I can't find our recipe right now so I can't tell you how long or at what temperature to cook them... 

Jon.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I am so glad I found this thread. I am fostering a severely malnourished female GSD very large and a senior at that! I am a huge fan of the satin balls, used it to put weight on a previous foster FAST 2 1/2 pounds in 4 days, and have slowly transitioned my new girl to the diet-satin balls- with a small portion of dry dog food, rice, pumpkin, and yougurt and small amounts of chicken. When she initally came to me about 12 days ago she had loose bowls, but then after getting things changed she has been fine, then all of a sudden last night loose bowls again and it smells awful. I was getting some form in her poop after the first few days, but all of a sudden this yesterday and today? ANY HELP OUT THERE????


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

So it's kind of like roids for dogs. :rofl:


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

We used it for our new girl, it put some weight on her fast & she looks great!
We feed it raw & we've cut her portion in half to maintain her weight.


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

BrennasMom said:


> Do you cook them or feed raw? I've read that they can be fed either way, but have never come across cooking instructions. My mom is not a fan of feeding raw bug has just adopted an underweight GSD, I thought I might give her the recipe.


I know this is a late answer but we've been cooking our Satin Balls at 325 degrees for about 20 minutes. Each ball is rolled no larger than a racket ball. We usually make batches starting with a 3 pound log of meat from the clearance rack. If you use the recipe linked to earlier in the thread it's easy to divide the ingredients to get batches that are 1, 3 or 5 pounds. Or you can make the full 10 pound batch. After cooking we freeze the balls in gallon baggies and nuke them one or two at a time to mix in with dry food.

I'll dig up our recipe too. I think it's just a bit different than the one linked to earlier.

Jon.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

For those of you that used it for weight gain, how much did you feed daily to get those extra pounds on and how quickly does the dog put the weight on? Jazz needs about 10 pounds on him. He's 29" tall and very skinny.

Thanks,
Carolyn & Jazz


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> For those of you that used it for weight gain, how much did you feed daily to get those extra pounds on and how quickly does the dog put the weight on? Jazz needs about 10 pounds on him. He's 29" tall and very skinny.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carolyn & Jazz


Biff is also very tall and skinny but the vet said he looks good and that he will fill out with time. Biff is only 13 months old. I have been debating on feeding him the satin balls or not.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I had the same thing....vet says weight is fine ,but his skin does seem dry. I'm gonna try these for sure! I read that some of you add pumkin. What does the pumkin do?


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Whew that was a chore but I have 2 batches of Satin Balls done. One molasses and one salmon. I'm curious though what size do guys make them and how many do you feed per day? Thanks!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

This is my recipe and process

5 lbs hamburger at 27% fat
2 cans of garlic bread crumbs
2 packages of cream cheese
1 small carton of heavy whipping cream
1 dozen eggs


Mix well form into balls about two to three inches in diameter. Freeze on cookie sheets and then bag after completely frozen. I give them to him frozen he really likes them that way! I give one to two with every meal. 2 cups of dry food three times a day. I am trying to get him to gain weight so I might cut back after I see him where I want him. He has been on them for a week.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I used them last summer to help put some weight on Dharma. They helped put a few pounds on her quickly which she needed. I think they work well for skinny/undernourished dogs. I fed mine raw. I don't remember the exact recipe but it was hamburger (the fattest available), eggs, oatmeal (slow cooking), molasses, and wheat germ.


----------



## tylerjones553 (Sep 30, 2011)

I also give Satin Balls to my lab when he lost his weight They are effective and help my Lab to gain weight


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used it for my senior dog with cancer, when he wouldn't eat anything else he would eat the Satin Balls(cooked) and it kept him from losing too much weight.




kennajo said:


> I had the same thing....vet says weight is fine ,but his skin does seem dry. I'm gonna try these for sure! I read that some of you add pumkin. What does the pumkin do?


If he doesn't need to gain weight but has dry skin, I'd suggest trying something like salmon oil instead, or maybe try a different food?
The pumpkin helps with digestive upsets, diarrhea, or constipation.


----------

